# MIT opencourseware--too cool!!



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know if it's been written up here before, but it's a neat FREE learning opportunity. MIT has put their classes, class notes, quizzes, and assignments for tons of classes online for free. You can't get credit for the class, but my ds15 is hoping to become a biomechanical engineer--I don't believe his rural public school will be able to prepare him to do this, so he's going to do some homeschooling after school. We're starting with intro to biology. Some will be over his head, but I think it's great to be exposed to the material. I bought the textbook online for $5 used. He's an audio-visual learner--making this a great learning opportunity for him. He's really excited.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Very cool. Free Online Course Materials | MIT OpenCourseWare


----------



## AndSoMuchmore (Feb 4, 2012)

I have found several of these online versions of schools and they helped me get through my own college degree because each professor explains things a little differently. 

I tried to post some links but I don't think that they worked so you can search for them but The Khan Academy is the only way I passed math and my friends swear by Open Yale. 

Also, if you live near a college campus (we do) you can go to the local craigslist and look for college text books. Ask the seller if they have the syllabus that went along with the text and you'll often find lots of links and assignments and whatnot that the professor found to compliment the book. YMMV but I did that with a couple of courses that I thought would be hard and then when I took the actual course I had a leg up. 

OH and my university was small so I got to know the professors very well and their chief complaint was the lowering standards. One science professor showed me the book he used in his first year of college and they now use an updated version for his grad students! The point is that if you go to a college website and click around (usually looking for a department, then faculty) they often have a private email address for everyone who teaches. The head of the department is often very busy but that's not always the case with the average professor. I'd drop an email saying that your child is preparing for college and you'd like for them to be well versed in the subject matter BEFORE going into school. Ask for some links or books that they suggest. Chances are that they will be flattered and offer at least a few gems.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Khan Academy Love this site


----------

